#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Outlook bcc macro

## turkanet

Dear all,
i am using below auto-bcc macro. but then i started to need to send to 2 different mails in bcc, not only one. how can i add the second one? thank you.

Private Sub Application_ItemSend(ByVal Item As Object, Cancel As Boolean)
Dim R As Outlook.Recipient
Dim Address$
Address = "xxx@gmail.com"
Set R = Item.Recipients.Add(Address)
R.Type = olBCC
R.Resolve
End Sub

----------


## LJMetzger

Hi turkanet,

Try separating the addresses with a semi colon:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Lewis

----------


## turkanet

No it didnt work Lewis. i tried also Address = "xxx@gmail.com" & "yyy@gmail.com",
also tried Address = "xxx@gmail.com" & ";" & "yyy@gmail.com"
can you help to find me a way?

----------


## LJMetzger

Hi,

The following code may work.  I tested it in Outlook 2016, but Outlook is not my eMail of choice, so I have no address book.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## turkanet

Unfo received attached msg

----------


## Norie

Try this.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## turkanet

Thank you, works fine

----------


## AliGW

If that takes care of your original question, please select Thread Tools from the menu link above and mark this thread as SOLVED.

Also, you may not be aware that you can thank those who have helped you by clicking the small star icon located in the lower left corner of the post in which the help was given. By doing so you can add to the reputation(s) of all those who offered help.

----------


## turkanet

Thank you for advices. I was already clicked that star.

----------

